# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  ما هي ادق الاسرار عن تلفزة مباريات معسكر الدوحة ؟ يرجي الافادة بعد التاكد

## ابومهاجر

*هل هي متلفزة ،وان كان كذلك هل حصري ام مفتوحة وغالب تواقيتها. نصطحب تلفزيوناتنا معانا في العمل ان كانت نهارية،،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انت عندك اي افادة ياابو مهاجر حول الموضوع ده ؟
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*الشكر دكتور احمد
الشان الفني والخوض فيه من  قبل الصحفي يجب ان يناى عن الحالة النفسية او المور الشخصية 
اكم من مرة مدح مزمل غارزيتو  مثلا وعندما قلي عليه ليس بسبب مستواه الفنى  بل لاسباب اخري 
كثيرا ما نقرا للاستاذ  لمزمل وغيره من الصحقيين مدحا مفرطا وهجاءا كبيرا لشخصية واحدة  ودا دلالة على ان الامر فى معظم الاحيان غير فني 
وبطبيعة الحال لن يكون فنى لان الصحفي لن يستطيع ان يضع خطة اللعب مهما كان قريبا من الفريق لانه ذلك ليست اختصاصه
انا مع القول الذى يؤكد علي دور الصحفي الذى يصب فى مصلحة الفريق خاصة فى الفترة الاعدادية ورفع المعنويات
تخريمة 
اليومكين سلك ومزمل ما لهم  ؟؟
                        	*

----------

